# Whining noise??



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Just wondering about a noise I keep hearing coming from under my chassis. I guess the best way to describe it is like a continuous (steady)alarm clock ringing/whining sound. It seems to only go off if I stretch out first gear past the 1-4 Shift queue, and sometimes through second gear in my M6. 

The very first time I noticed the sound was right after I installed my K&N Intake and started the car. My guess is its the ECU doing some sort of calibration but why does it happen every time I run through the gears?:confused . 

Anyone know what this is about? I can't tell specifically where the sound is coming from but it sounds like its underneath. I'm positive that its nothing mechanical by the sound... Its really starting to bug me though.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I do not hear that on mine... Just the past few days I have noticed on occasion.. when pulling out... a "clunk" like the sound a clutch will make as you depress the clutch pedal quickly... or I hear a tough to describe.. but a slight deep growl. Not all the time though. I noticed sometimes when I back up like a clunk sound. Not sure if it's coming from the tranny or rear. I do not hear this all the time though :confused Anyone else hear this? *


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

but like i said its definitely not mechanical... it sounds like an alarm of some sort:confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

What do you mean by "alarm" sound? Like a buzzer going off?


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I do not hear that on mine... Just the past few days I have noticed on occasion.. when pulling out... a "clunk" like the sound a clutch will make as you depress the clutch pedal quickly... or I hear a tough to describe.. but a slight deep growl. Not all the time though. I noticed sometimes when I back up like a clunk sound. Not sure if it's coming from the tranny or rear. I do not hear this all the time though :confused Anyone else hear this? *


I just got mine back from the dealership for a clunk, clunk noice when depressing the clutch un light acceleration. I was told it was normal. and was given a copy of the tsb on this. it states that it is normal torque reversal in the driveline and axle backlash. They told me not to worry about it. it is common on CTS-V corvette, ssr and GTo with the Tremec transmission


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

no no no.... its NOT a clunk noise guys. It seriously sounds like someone is under my car blowing one of those party horns, like the ones on new years. Like a kazoo sounding/buzzing sound. Its gotta be something electrical. I guess I really need to get this checked out since you guys have no clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mjdxtreme said:


> I just got mine back from the dealership for a clunk, clunk noice when depressing the clutch un light acceleration. I was told it was normal. and was given a copy of the tsb on this. it states that it is normal torque reversal in the driveline and axle backlash. They told me not to worry about it. it is common on CTS-V corvette, ssr and GTo with the Tremec transmission


*
Thanx....... I wonder why after 20K miles I am just hearing this....*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Bleek said:


> no no no.... its NOT a clunk noise guys. It seriously sounds like someone is under my car blowing one of those party horns, like the ones on new years. Like a kazoo sounding/buzzing sound. Its gotta be something electrical. I guess I really need to get this checked out since you guys have no clue what I'm talking about.


*It sounds to me like an intake problem... Could be air being sucked in and vibration occurring because of an obstruction. If this occurred after you installed the K&N.... I would think there is a related problem.*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*noise*

Does you K&N have a vacume line connection,,sound like a vacume leak,,check to make sure all of the clamps are tight,,


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Alright... im gonna go check the clamps on my break. I SERIOUSLY doubt this is what is making the noise though... I swear it sounds like some kind of electrical sound... 

Another way you could describe this sound is that it sounds sort of like the electrical components in your car when you first turn the key before you actually fire up motor. Than faint whining/buzzing sound.

This is really starting to worry me because I swore someone was gonna jump right on here and say it was the ECU.:willy:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*noise*



mjdxtreme said:


> I just got mine back from the dealership for a clunk, clunk noice when depressing the clutch un light acceleration. I was told it was normal. and was given a copy of the tsb on this. it states that it is normal torque reversal in the driveline and axle backlash. They told me not to worry about it. it is common on CTS-V corvette, ssr and GTo with the Tremec transmission


This clunk sound does not sound normal to me,,sounds like a Throw Out bearing or a U Joint [ front U Joint..\


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*For The Clunk Discussion In Here*

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12937&highlight=clunk


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

goin to check the clamps now... let you know what i come up with.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

well... everything seems tight under the hood checked the clamps, the pcv connection, everythings good. Guess I need to go to the dealer.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I hear a faint whining sound as well from my car, but I'm pretty sure it's just from the power steering pump. In other words, it's kind of normal.

Download a video of an '03-'04 Cobra, and see if it KIND of sounds like that, obviously the whine is a LOT quieter, but is it the same sound anyways? Like I said, I've heard that noise since day 1, it's just normal.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you considered the possibility that you have a supercharger installed?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Whiteshadow said:


> I hear a faint whining sound as well from my car, but I'm pretty sure it's just from the power steering pump. In other words, it's kind of normal.


*Noises coming from the power steering pump is not normal. *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *I do not hear that on mine... Just the past few days I have noticed on occasion.. when pulling out... a "clunk" like the sound a clutch will make as you depress the clutch pedal quickly... or I hear a tough to describe.. but a slight deep growl. Not all the time though. I noticed sometimes when I back up like a clunk sound. Not sure if it's coming from the tranny or rear. I do not hear this all the time though :confused Anyone else hear this? *


I have that clunk also, my T/A had the same sound going into gear, I think some cars have more driveline slack than others. My growl was comming from the diff(clutches), I don't hear it now since I changed diff fluid. 


Whiteshadow said:


> I hear a faint whining sound as well from my car, but I'm pretty sure it's just from the power steering pump. In other words, it's kind of normal.
> 
> Download a video of an '03-'04 Cobra, and see if it KIND of sounds like that, obviously the whine is a LOT quieter, but is it the same sound anyways? Like I said, I've heard that noise since day 1, it's just normal.


I have a faint whining sound also at idle, it might be the alternator, alot of cars have that same sound.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

gm4life said:


> I have that clunk also, my T/A had the same sound going into gear, I think some cars have more driveline slack than others. My growl was comming from the diff(clutches), I don't hear it now since I changed diff fluid.
> 
> 
> I have a faint whining sound also at idle, it might be the alternator, alot of cars have that same sound.


*That clunk, and growl is intermittent. That clunk sounds like slack when I am using the clutch. I am keeping an ear on it. *


----------

